# Full of a cold and painful sinuses - what can I take?



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,

I am 35 weeks pregnant and have had a cold for the last 2 weeks that I just can't shake. The sinuses on the left side of my face are really painful - what can I take to clear them and ease the pain?

Thanks,

Karen x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Karen,

Can sympathise, I had blocked sinuses for months during preganacy  

For the pain you can take paracetamol and for the blocked sinuses try steam inhalation, olbas oil or karvol capsules to help unblock them. I mainly used olbas oil on a hanky and 'sniffed' it all day  

Hope it shifts soon. Get plenty of rest and keep up the fluids as that should help you feel a bit better too.

All the best for the final few weeks  

Maz x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Maz - have got the olbas oil on the go at the moment... and am about to go and get some paracetamol and go back to bed!

Doesn't help that I think baby has engaged this morning and I'm uncomfortable with that as well!

Karen x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Awww big hugs hun, hang in there in a few weeks it'll all be over and you'll just be in awe of your wee bundle despite the fact that you're knackered got a snotty nose and everything below has re-arranged itself in ways you don't want to think about   

Get lots of rest and hope you feel better soon. If it's any consolation with the engaging even though down below feels worse at least you get your ribcage back and can breathe better 
Maz x


----------

